# ACISS / Sig Op



## 100milerunner (16 Mar 2021)

Does anyone know that status of the Sig Op trade? I started the enrolment process through P Res when the trade was still ACISS. By the time they found my former service records and post-covid recruiting had started back up, my enrolment paperwork called it Sig Op.

So I'm part way through BMQ now and I just got course dates for ACISS. I'm surprised to hear it called that. No one in my immediate CoC is actually qualified in that trade and they don't really know what the course is.

Can someone tell me what the current status is of the ACISS split and which version of the course is currently being taught?


----------



## rmc_wannabe (17 Mar 2021)

ACISS is no more as of 1 Oct 2020. Sig Op is now a standalone trade. Are you still P Res or Reg F ? That will dictate your next bound, so to speak.


----------



## 211RadOp (18 Mar 2021)

The Qualification Standard (QS) and Training Plan (TP) were approved on 4 Aug 20.  Unfortunately, some people still refer to ACISS rather than Sig Op.  ACISS no longer exists as a current trade.  Glancing at the TP, there is a few differences between ACISS DP1 and Sig Op DP1 but I have not gone through it in depth.

Edit to add:  Currently CFSCE is running Sig Op DP1 training.


----------



## brandon_sage92 (27 Jan 2022)

I was looking at the Signal trades and came across Sig Ops as something I would maybe find very interesting. I was wondering if there was anyone here who is in the trade, or is familiar with people in the trade who would be willing to answer some questions?

To start, what does the job really entail, and what is life like, in terms of one's day-to-day, for both in the field vs. in garrison? Further, I've heard that the Sig Op trade is hurting for people at the moment, and historically always has. Considering these factors, could one assume it would be a more predictable and simpler timeline with regards to career progression (i.e. promotions)? Also, why is it that all signal trades seem to have the lowest morale of all army trades? This is based on incidental, off-handed comments I've heard from others and definitely on online forums. However, it is always consistently mentioned that the RCCS has it the worst, and I was wondering why that is?

Thanks in advance for anyone who answers, your input is appreciated.


----------

